
Client did not pay? Add opacity to the body tag and increase it every day :) - kleampa
https://github.com/kleampa/not-paid
======
user5994461
I think you mean "Client did not pay".

Otherwise speaking. It's neat and simple. So simple that the client could very
easily remove it (or have his 15 years old nephew who know his way around
computers, remove it for him).

